# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Klonimi i gjitareve / Teorikisht i PAMUNDUR

## G.D

Ka qene vertete nje surprize klonimi i gjitareve ne realitet. Shkencerisht nuk u sqarua kurre nga shkencetaret qe bene klonimin. Ketu pastaj patjeter qe kane vend shfaqjet e pohimeve mbi konspiracion.
Po hidhemi direkt ne shkence pa bere komente te metejshme. 
Disa nga gjenet e gjitareve me placente dhe disa bimeve jane te _shenjuar_. D.m.th. gjenet kane nje shenjim qe i identifikon me prindin, pra nese jane nga babai ose nga nena.
Gjenet e shenjuara i shpetojne dimetilimit te citozines. Qe ta sqarojme, metilimi (montimi i CH3) i citozines bllokon aktivizimin e gjenit. Gjate fazes se pare ne krijimin e embrionit, pra qe perfundon me krijimin e blastokistit ndodh procesi i dimetilimit , pra aktivizimit. Me pas ne gastrulim rivendosen CH3 -shet.
Duke qene se gjenet e shenjuara nuk i nenshtrohen dimetilimit ne fazen e duhur per klonim, kjo deshton. P.Sh. gjenet e klonit te nje mashkulli nuk jane te aktivizuara tek te dy kromozomet dhe kjo e deshton zhvillimin normal te ketij kloni. Pra nese mungon   gjeni homolog i prindit tjeter nuk mund te kete zhvillim normal.
Mendoni cfare mund te zbulojme me shume ndonje speciale mbi njeriun ne krahasim me gjitaret qe nuk ndodh ky klonim.

----------


## javan

> Ka qene vertete nje surprize klonimi i gjitareve ne realitet. Shkencerisht nuk u sqarua kurre nga shkencetaret qe bene klonimin. Ketu pastaj patjeter qe kane vend shfaqjet e pohimeve mbi konspiracion.
> Po hidhemi direkt ne shkence pa bere komente te metejshme. 
> Disa nga gjenet e gjitareve me placente dhe disa bimeve jane te _shenjuar_. D.m.th. gjenet kane nje shenjim qe i identifikon me prindin, pra nese jane nga babai ose nga nena.
> Gjenet e shenjuara i shpetojne dimetilimit te citozines. Qe ta sqarojme, metilimi (montimi i CH3) i citozines bllokon aktivizimin e gjenit. Gjate fazes se pare ne krijimin e embrionit, pra qe perfundon me krijimin e blastokistit ndodh procesi i dimetilimit , pra aktivizimit. Me pas ne gastrulim rivendosen CH3 -shet.
> Duke qene se gjenet e shenjuara nuk i nenshtrohen dimetilimit ne fazen e duhur per klonim, kjo deshton. P.Sh. gjenet e klonit te nje mashkulli nuk jane te aktivizuara tek te dy kromozomet dhe kjo e deshton zhvillimin normal te ketij kloni. Pra nese mungon   gjeni homolog i prindit tjeter nuk mund te kete zhvillim normal.
> Mendoni cfare mund te zbulojme me shume ndonje speciale mbi njeriun ne krahasim me gjitaret qe nuk ndodh ky klonim.


Nuk mendon se ne se klonon nuk ke nevoje per riprodhim natyral?

----------


## G.D

Pyetja eshte ne mundemi te klonojme? Pastaj per cfare qenkemi sipas teje te pajisur me organe riprodhuese?

----------

